# Problem with 123 Motor Insurance



## olddoll (24 Mar 2011)

I wonder has anybody else had a similar problem with 123 Car Insurance company.  I changed my car three weeks ago.  I arranged with them to change the cover to the new car and they advised the insurance cert and disk would be posted out to me right away.  To date I have received nothing from them.

I have been on to them numerous times since then and each time they advise they will put a duplicate cert and disk in the post to me,but so far nothing has arrived.  I got onto to a Manager a couple of days ago who advised me to contact her if I didn't get the cert.  When I try to ring her she is not available !!  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## MrEBear (24 Mar 2011)

123 have kinda become the new Quinn Direct in that they are great at getting you in but not great at customer care. I would keep at them and request that they now issue by next day delivery and advise if they are not received within a set time frame you will contact the insurance ombudsman about the matter.


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

123.ie are wholly owned by RSA so issuing documents should not be a problem as they should be issued directly and not thro an intermediary. I assume you checked the address is correct etc? If there is an RSA office in your area ask if they could leave one for collection, or ask that they issue one by reg mail if that is convenient to you. Sometimes tho in fairness to 123/RSA there really can be a problem with the post office.


----------



## peteb (24 Mar 2011)

Whilst wholly owned by RSA, they trade out of their own premises and use there own system.......for the time being.  Also RSA don't have branch offices as they don't deal direct with the public.


----------



## olddoll (24 Mar 2011)

Many thanks for your replies.  I eventually was successful in getting a Manager and she advised the cert and disk will be sent by registered post to me.  Hopefully, I will have them on Monday.


----------



## horusd (24 Mar 2011)

Sod's law will disctate you'll end up with three certs and disc's on Monday!


----------



## NorfBank (28 Apr 2011)

maher8187 said:


> 123 are independant of any insurance company, the merely gather the clients and tender the clients in whole to the cheapest bidder annually, this year rsa last year st pauls travelers insurance.



er no.

123.ie are owned by RSA Insurance.
They are not independent, they are not a broker. They can only quote you from RSA.


----------



## Slim (28 Apr 2011)

MrEBear said:


> 123 have kinda become the new Quinn Direct in that they are great at getting you in but not great at customer care. I would keep at them and request that they now issue by next day delivery and advise if they are not received within a set time frame you will contact the insurance ombudsman about the matter.


 
Always find them very efficient and courteous. Slim


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2011)

NorfBank said:


> er no.
> 
> 123.ie are owned by RSA Insurance.
> They are not independent, they are not a broker. They can only quote you from RSA.


 
They used to be independent, they were only bought out by RSA in July last year.
Leo


----------



## Time (28 Apr 2011)

They were never brokers. They were always tied agents of whoever flavour of the month was.


----------



## Gekko (28 Apr 2011)

Then why do they quote you multiple prices and options from multiple insurers?  They are a broker.


----------



## Time (28 Apr 2011)

No they are not.


----------



## Gekko (28 Apr 2011)

Time said:


> No they are not.


 
I switched to them 6 days ago.  They provided me with quotes from approximately 13 insurers.  The best price was from something called "Wrightway Standard" which seems to be actually underwritten by Zurich.

If they're not a broker, then what are they?


----------



## turtle77 (29 Apr 2011)

123.ie don't insure directly; the provide you with the services of other insurance companies.

So, yes..they are a broker.


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2011)

From 123.ie

*We work with some of the world’s leading *
*insurance companies including:*

RSA Insurance Ireland Limited 
Travelers Insurance Company Limited
Canada Life Assurance (Ireland) Limited 
Chartis Insurance Ireland Limited ​ 
But then, the Indo article on the RSA buy-out says:



> IRELAND's first online insurance broker 123.ie has agreed to sell itself to UK giant Royal Sun Alliance (RSA) in a deal worth more than €65m.
> ...
> Under the new deal, RSA will take over underwriting of all future policies sold by 123.ie


 

So there you have it, clear as mud!


----------



## NorfBank (29 Apr 2011)

From their terms of business:

We arrange products with the following providers: 

Private Motor, Van & Home 
*RSA Insurance Ireland Limited *

Not an independent broker - owned by RSA and sell RSA insurance.


----------



## peteb (29 Apr 2011)

Gekko said:


> I switched to them 6 days ago. They provided me with quotes from approximately 13 insurers. The best price was from something called "Wrightway Standard" which seems to be actually underwritten by Zurich.
> 
> If they're not a broker, then what are they?


 
You're most likely getting mixed up with insure.ie or someone!


----------



## davebrien (13 Sep 2011)

*123 ryanair of insurance steer clear.*

I won't bore you with the detail. Long story short customer service nightmare, they claimed there was an amendment needed and this would cost me a further 26 euro when I demanded a refund I was told it would be 40 euro cancellation fee then deduction of so called cover.

They claimed dob was wrong this was not mentioned to me before until I sent in the no claims discount. 

Called up jardines and got a quote 45 euro cheaper. 

Is there a body for lodging complaints against insurance companies?


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2011)

davebrien said:


> Is there a body for lodging complaints against insurance companies?



See [broken link removed] for advice.


----------

